# Livestock Guard eats like a goat!  Pics



## Bedste (Jul 7, 2012)

Joey was a puppy when he was first exposed to goats.  He actually grazes on whatever they graze on.  He will try anything once!  












Click on the pics to make them larger if you want a really good look at the crepe myrtle eating LGD.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 7, 2012)

Our Pyrs do that too!! They will eat hay, grass, leaves, branches. It's crazy and funny!


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 7, 2012)

That is to funny. My 2 puppies are being raised with my goats too. They wait patiently for the goats to finish their feed and then they eat it. They eat hay with them and when I cut branches for them the puppies steal some and eat the leaves. It is to funny to watch. We have watch dog/goats. LOL


----------



## secuono (Jul 7, 2012)

All of our dogs eat grass...we call them goats, not dogs..

Sometimes they eat it when they are frustrated, bored or idk. But they don't eat enough for me not to mow it, darn!

Big dog taught the little dog, then the both taught the bull pup. Not sure if the lgd pup is eating grass....but I'm sure she will...

Same with bugs, they all chase and eat flies and moths...


----------



## Mzyla (Jul 7, 2012)

That grass and branches eating is for their medicinal purposes. They know what they lacking and they treating them selves.


----------



## Bedste (Jul 7, 2012)

From what I understand dogs do eat grass for their stomachs when they need it, but my slovensky cuvac really is eating just because the goats are eating and he eats what they are eating because he doesn't want to miss out.   the goats have also taught him to pull the vines out of the fence and nibble them too.  The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence AND the crepe myrtles are tastier over there too!  haha


----------



## sdsmowen (Jul 17, 2012)

Too cute! our puppy currently gets herded by the sheep instead of the other way around LOL


----------



## Baymule (Jul 23, 2012)

My GP eats elm leaves and the Aussie and Lab/Dane does too! They also snack on grass.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Jul 23, 2012)

I planted a patch of Tifton 85 Bermuda Grass, and my Boz Shepherd LGDs graze on it.  I just thought it was due to the improved digestability of the Tifton.

They eat a bunch of this.  And not like when their stomach is upset.  I find their feces with 80% grass in it, and much of it is broken down.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grazer (Jul 23, 2012)

MonserMalak, maybe you can post some pics of your beautiful Boz and share some more stories about them. I'm curious to see what they look like now that they're starting to mature.


----------

